# Should we go to the vet?



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Domo got hit in the face with a tennis ball, one of the XS kong squeakers..he is def favoring one of his eyes. At first he wouldn't open it, but now it's opened but there is obvious swelling. Idk if I should take him in or ride this out with him?! He's still playing with his ball and running around, but he is absolutely squinting and there is some swelling...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg domo!!!!!!  i hope hes okay with whatever option you choose! KC loves those squeaker balls btw! lol <3


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg domo!!!!!!  i hope hes okay with whatever option you choose! KC loves those squeaker balls btw! lol <3


 took him in. We're waiting now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I was going to say take him in. I learned from Odie's last adventure that they can get a pink eye like infection from irritation. They'll probably just give you eye drops. Hopefully he'll be back to normal in no time! Poor guy. Good luck at the vets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I was going to say take him in. I learned from Odie's last adventure that they can get a pink eye like infection from irritation. They'll probably just give you eye drops. Hopefully he'll be back to normal in no time! Poor guy. Good luck at the vets.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Phew so it's not serious! What a relief! No fractures and they tested his eye pressure, all is normal. Have him some eye drop pain killers and he should be back to normal shortly. Poor little guy. My heart melts for him. So glad he's ok.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yayyyyy so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!  congrats on him bein good!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww so glad your little Domo is ok, gentle hugs for him 


x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww! So glad it was nothing serious, but so sorry your little fella got hurt!  I would have said take him in. With eyes it's just better to be on the safe side.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a dog that got hit in the eye with the metal snap of the leash. She shut that eye, and didn't open it for about 48 hours. The vet said it was like a black eye, just time would heal it. I was so upset! She recovered quickly after the 48 hours was over.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great news....how I wish they could talk!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! Domo is ok!! Poor guy, I hope his swelling goes down and he's back to normal asap! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you all so very much. He is back to normal and his eye seems to be back to normal too.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

His pupil in the eye that was injured is still abnormally large compared to the other, also a white cloudiness has started to form.  We're going back to the vet today.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)




----------

